
Baltimore mayor orders security review after employee found with hacking tools - Varcht
https://www.carrollcountytimes.com/news/government/bs-md-ci-employee-hacking-security-20190117-story.html
======
byoung2
_The employee had also installed apps for accessing pornography_

So...web browsers?

~~~
Varcht
...after close inspection it was determined that "safe search" had been
disabled.

